# Fremont Peak - San Juan Bautista / Hollister



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Time for a change, instead of riding Los Altos and Hwy 1 area. Would like to do a loop of San Juan Bautista and Hollister. Has anyone ridden up Fremont Peak? I was thinking of starting at San Juan Batista, riding up to Fremont Peak via San Juan Canyon Road. I would turn around and head toward Hollister via Cienega Road. Google Map shows a connecting road but I don't know if it's paved. The road goes through the Hollister Hills State Vehicular Recreation Area (probably should hint me to "no it's not paved."

Anyone have any recommendations for rides in that area?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## pliebenberg (Jun 24, 2011)

*San Benito County loops*

So this is my first post in this forum; I'm a "regular?" in MTBR---I occasionally have surfed here when this forum has been cross-referenced from there. Being as I don't ride on roads (if I can help it) I haven't had any call to post here until now.

I live on the outskirts of Hollister so I'm pretty familiar with most of the "loops" in the vicinity.

San Juan Bautista is a great town to stage rides from---plenty of back-street parking (unless it's the odd weekend when a "festival" is going on), many great restaurants and of course the Mission SJB itself. A party town for bikers with and w/o motors!

Fremont Peak is a good ride but just an out-and-back. I have taken the route you see on GE connecting through Hollister Hills SVRA on my MTB but the goal was to poach the dirt single track there. I know the HHSRVA like the "back of my hand" (I used to ride motos a lot) so I know what can be ridden with out getting into too much trouble. (Mid-week you may not see a single moto until you get down to the campground areas---I would not consider doing this incursion on a week-end though)

If you do Fremont Peak and want to add a fun 18 +/- mile loop (which has about 4 miles of dirt/gravel road) the San Juan Grade Rd/Old Stage Rd loop is great. Old Stage Road is part of the original de Anza trail so it's a must-do if you're an early-CA history buff. I've done this many times on my MTB but occasionally will meet roadies on the dirt portion. 

Since I don't have the magic "10 posts" here yet I can't add a GPS link of the route; PM me and I'll send it to you.

If you head out of SJB to the northwest on San Juan Hwy/1st St and then take Anzar Rd under 101 you'll find a network of small country roads that can be stitched together for a ride all the way to the Monterey Bay.

Several other mostly paved/part gravel loops in the area also; I like to go from SJB or Hollister, head south down Cienaga Rd then Airline Hwy (SR 25) then La Gloria Rd (mostly dirt/gravel) over to the Salinas Valley where you can again ride the Old Stage Rd/San Juan Grade Rd back to SJB. Depending how you zig your zags this can be a 80+ mile ride.

Have fun!


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

The road through Hollister Hills is not paved. Once you come back down Fremont Pk you'll have to ride the hwy or use the back-roads on the north side of the Hwy. I regularly ride 156 and its no big deal. Take a right on Union and a right on Cienega to access the loop that way. That loop from Union around Cienega and back on Hwy25 is about 32 miles and about 1600ft elevation gain. If you did Fremont and the Cienega loop you are looking at about 80 miles if you at the Grocery store in SJB. Its a good ride. There are other nice rides available if you park in hollister. Panoche Road, Santa Ana/Santa Anita Valley, QuienSabe, etc. Check the maps. Also, Lone Tree is a fantastic little climb from Hollister that is rarely ridden Its 7 miles from the start(30miles totoal ride)and nets around 2800 feet of climbing if you do it from downtown.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Just returned from climbing Fremont Peak. Didn't read the ride profile closely enough on Bikeroutoaster. I thought I was in for a gentle ascent the entire way. The first 5 miles has a slight gentle gradient. However, it kicks up quickly afterwards. Wasn't prepared to tackle 12-14% gradients for extended periods on completely uncovered roads with attrocious heat. The roads aren't the best and are therfore better suited for climbing. However taxing, had a nice climb up a new road (a new climb is always good). 

At the top, there is a large camp ground and restrooms. Luckily, there was a water focet where I could refill my bottles and cool off. You can see the Moss Landing smoke stacks from the top of the peak. Definitely will be back but I'll make sure to start early in the morning, instead of 1:00PM in the afternoon.

chl


----------

